# Nelson Plan



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Senate bill 2049,the Nelson Plan has been withdrawn from consideration by the Senate.The motion was made by Senator Fischer from Fargo.Don't know if this is good or bad.I have a feeling that opponents to caps feel they can win,so why should they introduce something they are not in favor of.To me this looks bad.Maybe you guys from Fargo can get some answers from him.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Ken,
I'll let the guys in the know answer your question but I'd say that having the Nelson plan withdrawn is very good. It only had 2 votes I believe in the sub-committee. Most of the people I had talked to thought it was a bad idea as it basically removed the 14 day time period for NR hunters after the 1st two weeks of the season.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

The Nelson Plan has essentially been reasigned from the Senate to the House. The HPC will be heard in the Senate Nat. Resource Comm. 1/23, and the Nelson Plan will be heard in the House Nat. Resource. Comm. 1/24.

Is this procedural move good/bad. Don't really know, but it really hasn't changed our focus. We need to continue reminding legislators to support the HPC and not the Nelson Plan or any other fixed caps systems, for the reasons outlined in the recent etree notice.


----------

